# Triple Test and Formula for Assessing Downs Risk



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Hello,

I wonder if you could tell me the exact formula used for assessing the downs risk from a triple blood test? I can find lots of information on the levels they measure but NOT the formula for calculating risk.

I had a nuchal scan at 12 weeks which showed risk of downs as 1 in 1111 and now I have had a triple test done at 16 weeks which has brought my level of risk to 1 in 64.  I am really very confused.

Thanks,
a4h


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I'm at work tonight so will get the exact details while I am there

Take care x


----------



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Oink,

I am so grateful - thank you for your time and trouble.

a4h


----------

